# ch'tite question

## px

est-ce que quelqu'un a deja eut l'idée de faire une page internet ou un systeme pour recensé tout les problemes du portage suivant les différentes version des logiciels?

Par exemple chez moi le cups 1.1.15-r2 ne marche pas, ca fait 2 jours que j'ai tout tester pour imprimer mais pas moyen de le faire tourner, j'ai tester la 1.1.14 et ca rox.

La par exemple j'aurais pu aller sur le site et dire que j'avais un prob avec la 1.1.15 mais que ca marchait avec la 1.1.14

C'est juste une idée qui pourrait etre utile. Si jamais un ebuild de marche pas, vérifier sur cette page si une autre personne avait deja eut un prob similaire et savoir s'il y a une solution simple.

Pour ceux que ca interresse, mon probleme etait avec un canon bjc 6200 et quand je lancait une page test (j'ai pas essayé d'autre impressions) le job etait automatiquement cancelled et le log me disait une impossibilité de convertir le fichier en un format imprimable. Apres avoir downgrader en 1.1.14, le prob a instantanément disparu.

----------

## TGL

Pour ce qui est de la page de bugs, je suis d'accord qu'y aurait moyen de faire mieux que bugzilla. Mais bon, bugzilla, avec une petite recherche par mot clef, c'est déjà pas mal : exemple

Pour ton problème avec cups, quelle est ta version de ghostscript?

----------

## px

en effet, j'aurais du regarder un peu plus sur le site de gentoo : ) enfin bon, maintenant le probleme est reglé et si je constate d'autre probleme, je le soumettrai au bugzilla et ainsi un petit post sur ce forum, ca peut toujours servir

----------

